# Merry Christmas & holidays to all



## GDAD (Dec 18, 2014)

May you & your Families have a safe & wonderful Festive season.


----------



## Fern (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks, and the same to you & yours GDad. At the moment it's real xmas weather, hot & dry.


----------



## pchrise (Dec 18, 2014)

*My Best Holiday Song* 
*Jose Feliciano - Feliz Navidad   *


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks GDAD, Merry Christmas to you and your family too!


----------



## Falcon (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks GDAD....and the same to you.


----------



## oakapple (Dec 18, 2014)

Happy Christmas to all on here, and a very Happy New Year 2015. Rainy here in England, but not cold really, very unusual for this time of year.


----------



## Georgia Lady (Dec 18, 2014)

*​Merry Christmas to all and may all your dreams come true!*


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 18, 2014)

Merry Christmas, happy holidays, seasons greetings. Peace.


----------



## Pam (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks, GDAD. Merry Christmas to you too. x


----------



## Bee (Dec 19, 2014)

*I am now taking a break while I have family staying with me for Christmas, the first of whom arrive today*.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 20, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all my forum friends.


----------



## nan (Dec 21, 2014)

A very Merry Christmas to you also GDAD, and all my forum friends, and a Happy and Healthy New year to you all.Hugs.


----------

